# Starfish attacked by shrimp, still alive?



## Ralij (May 16, 2014)

So my beloved starfish has been attacked by my shrimp (hereafter known as 'the little #*&#$^'). It's my fault for not properly researching this, but I'm not changing the shrimp's name. How do I tell if the starfish is dead? The central part looks alright, although seems to have algae around the mouth area (or other similarly shaped organic matter). The legs are heavily chewed on. 

It's currently out of the tank in a baggy of saltwater, I was careful not to expose it to air during the transfer. How do I tell if its alright and just needs time to recover or if it is dead?

The little *#[email protected]&*# has been removed.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Any pics? I would have removed the questionable shrimp and left the star. Without veryd clean water infection can set in and then you may be out of luck, once they start to melt down it happens fast. Generally if the tiny feet are not moving and or it smells funny it is dead or on its way.


----------



## Ralij (May 16, 2014)

Yea, talked to someone through pm about it. His guts were hanging out and smelled bad within a few minutes of being in the new baggy. Thanks though.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

The human nose is a pretty good indication on if things are dead or alive. Sorry for your loss... what kind of shrimp...coral banded ?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

When I used to buy "live" rock that was cured from other sources I used to smell the pieces to make sure they were actually cycled...And if it is a dead snail don't put your nose right up to it, they can very potent.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> When I used to buy "live" rock that was cured from other sources I used to smell the pieces to make sure they were actually cycled...And if it is a dead snail don't put your nose right up to it, they can very potent.


yup made that mistake.. barely made it to the toilet!


----------

